# Dilemma



## BigDog42 (May 21, 2003)

Currently enrolled in the DOC academy and going through the MSP process. Due to time conflicts with the msp i might have to drop from the doc academy. If i todd the doc i couldnt continue due to going through the process of the msp would that burn any bridges??


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

BigDog42 said:


> Currently enrolled in the DOC academy and going through the MSP process. Due to time conflicts with the msp i might have to drop from the doc academy. If i todd the doc i couldnt continue due to going through the process of the msp would that burn any bridges??


Ummm.....more than likely. Although, the DOC is so hard up for people, they might welcome you back should the MSP not pan out.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

If you want MSP, go. If you want DOC, stay. You have to be honest with yourself at this point. Look in the mirror and decide, am I really ready to go to MSP. If you have any doubts, physically, mentally, family issues, do not risk losing a decent full-time job that you already have if you aren't 100% committed. 
Good Luck!


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> Ummm.....more than likely. Although, the DOC is so hard up for people, they might welcome you back should the MSP not pan out.


Go for the MSP........if you don't take the shot you will ALWAYS kick yourself in the a-- over not going for it. The DOC will always be there......for all of us that want to be PO's it's only a back-up/plan-b thing. :dito:


----------



## BigDog42 (May 21, 2003)

There is no doubt about msp it was just about telling the doc. I just do want them to take it the wrong way. I was thinking of trying to go through the rest of the academy while trying to go through the process of msp but interview time conflicts with academy. So i am thinking of telling the doc the truth rather than make an excuse for missing a day of the academy. I dont want to burn any bridges here.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Never close a door. Run with it as long as you can. Always have a throw away option


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Be honest with yourself, if you think you really have a shot at getting on the MSP and SURVVIVNG the academy, then go for it. If not, then stay safe. As far as burning bridges go, do whats best for you. We all have to burn bridges at some point in life.


----------

